# Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe



## hollywoodkoch (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mich jetzt mal mit dem Feedern in der Theorie auseinandergesetzt. Kurz zu meiner Situation...

Ich fische in einem See bzw... Maar... 
Bisher hab ich immer mit einer Stippe von einer Länge mit 8 Meter die Rotaugen befischt.... (Die 8 Meter brauche ich wegen der Tiefe von 7 Meter und um über das Schilf zu kommen).

Jetzt steht der kauf einer neuen Rute an....

Da ich häufiger auch Beifänge große Karpfen etc. habe dachte ich an eine Bolo Rute...

Jetzt bin ich aber auf das Feedern aufmerksam geworden... Vielleicht wäre es einfacher mit einer Feeder rute die Tiefe zu befischen... 

Was denkt Ihr lieber Bolo oder Feedern....

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?


----------



## grubenreiner (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Wenn Hauptbeute die Rotaugen bleiben sollen würde ich bei Stippe oder Bolo bleiben. Die Köderkontrolle ist besser und man kann im Absinken und im Mittelwasser fischen.

Die Feeder bringt eben nur Fisch am Grund und da oft tendenziell die etwas größeren (Arten).

Solltest du dich für eine Feeder entscheidenbrauchst du sog. Swimfeeder, also nicht die mit Drahtkorb sondern quasi Plastikröhre ohne Deckel, und ein relativ festes Futter damit das Futter nicht schon im Mittelwasser aus dem Feeder kommt.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Also rein von der technischen Seite mal betrachtet finde ich das Feedern einfacher. Das es nur fische vom grund bringt kann ich nur teilweise bestätigen, weil ich in diesem Jahr auch mal was ausprobiert habe , nämlich aus meinen am Grund liegenden Köder einen Popupköder zu machen. Ich habe einfach ein schaumstoffkügelchen mit auf den haken gefummelt und siehe das , es geht. je nachdem wie lang dein Vorfach ist bekommst du auch höher stehende Fische. Wenn es aber um taktgeschwindigkeit geht dann bist du mit jeder Kopfrute besser beraten. Unser vereinsmeister in diesem Jahr hatte mal nach meiner bescheidenen rechnung alle zwanzig sekunden einen Biss und gewann ein Match damit. :m


----------



## Hannoi1896 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Solltest du dich für eine Feeder entscheidenbrauchst du sog. Swimfeeder, also nicht die mit Drahtkorb sondern quasi Plastikröhre ohne Deckel, und ein relativ festes Futter damit das Futter nicht schon im Mittelwasser aus dem Feeder kommt.



Würd ich nicht so sagen. Wenn das Futter sich schon im Mittelwasser löst, ist es falsch zusammengestellt/gewässert. In Seen würde ich eigentlich grundsätzlich zum Drahtkorb greifen.


----------



## Ruhr Angler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

also ich setze auf das feedern wenn du nicht auf dem grund angeln willst gibt es beispiels weise popup maden du machst zwei maden auf den harken dann 1 oder 2 popups und dan nochmal eine made dann kannst du über dem grund fischen und dadurch das die anderen maden  noch gut zappeln bewegen sich die popups auch sehr gut und es sieht natürlich aus


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

stimmt schon dass man den Köder beim Feedern auch aufpoppen kann,ich denke ich hab mich da mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit der Bolo/Stippe kann man auch (z.B. im Sommer wenn die Rotaugen sehr flach stehen) die obersten Wasserschichten oder das Mittelwasser befischen.
weiter als max. 1,5m über Grund geht mit der Feeder auch beim aufpoppen nicht, und bei 7 m Tiefe ist das noch nicht mal Mittelwasser.
Hinzu kommt das gerade Rotaugen den Köder auch oft beim absinken nehmen, je nach Futtermethode. Das geht beim Feedern auch nicht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Ich würde die Bolo nehmen. Weitwürfe sind nicht nötig, du hast die Option höher zu angeln als mit der Feeder und dem Köder aktiv Leben einzuhauchen, was manchmal der Bringer ist. Außerdem ist Posenfischen mMn einfach schöneres Angeln.

Eine Heavy Feederrute würde ich mir ggf. als Zweitrute offen halten und mit the Method auf einen dicken Fisch hoffen.


----------



## Ruhr Angler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

da habt ihr beider recht das mit dem aupoppen war ja auch nur eine IDee


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Also ich hatte auch schon bis zu zwei meter lange forellenvorfächer dran . Da hat das Aufpoppern auch ganz gut funktioniert. Ist aber mitunter etwas schwer zu werfen mit dem langen gedöns.:g


----------



## Ruhr Angler (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

ja 1.50 hatte ich auch schon aber mit ein bischen übung ist das bei einer 3.90 Meter rute garnicht soooooooo schwer


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Aber gibt das nicht eine miserable Bißanzeige? Theoretisch, wenn der Fisch den Köder nimmt und Richtung Grund zum Futter weiterschwimmt kann er 3 m schwimmen ohne sich zu haken oder sich bemerkbar zu machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Darum fische ich im Mittelwasser auch lieber mit der Matchrute und einem Shirtbutton Bleischema (viele kleinere Schrote in einer Reihe, wie Hemdknöpfe eben), da merkt man wirklich jeden Zentimeter Abzug.


----------



## Ruhr Angler (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

ich hatte zwar nur ein  rotauge dabei aber da ich mit einer durchlauf montage gearbeitet habe hat das sehr gut funktioniert  einfach  eine ganz  ganz feine spietze dran mit 0,5 oz und bei dem biss gab das dann einen ganz kleinen zupfer an der spietze der nur unter hoher konzentration zu erkennen war leichter anhieb und zack feines rotauge von25cm


----------



## Dunraven (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Wollte auch schon fragen warum keine Matchrute. Bei 8m würde ich sicher keine Schwinge nehmen, und wenn Du sonst da fängst scheinen die ja da zu stehen. Also Bolo oder Match für Rotaugen. Wobei man auch eine Bolo mit Laufpose fischen kann. Von daher wäre eine Beringte Stipppe um die 4,80m-5m evt. auch interessant als Mittelding.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

@ Grubenreiner. Es ist Schwierig, aber beim Feedern setzt man doch das ganze unter eine gewisse Spannung, jedenfalls mache ich das so . Wenn jetzt der fisch den köder in der höhe über den Grund nimmt und dann zum Grund taucht, dann kommt mir doch meine Spitze entgegen ,oder er schwimmt los, dann zucks halt und man zuckt zurück. Bevor ich nun garnichts fange, porbier ich halt mal so was aus . Ich mache eh öfters mal was anders als die anderen und teste auch schonmal was ungewöhnliches . Mal klappts mal nicht.#h


----------



## hollywoodkoch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

So ich hab mich jetzt entschieden... Es wird eine Bolo und zwar die speedmaster in 7 Meter... Ich find das Posenfischen einfach schöner denke ich.... Die speedmaster hat ein kräftiges Rückrad, sodass ich diese auch zum Karpfenangeln nehmen kann oder dicke Brassen. Da ich oft Hechte oder Barsche als Nachläufer habe... Scheint mir dieses als sinnvoll. Falls mir dann 1 oder 2 Meter Tiefe fehlen werd ich das mit einer feinen Durchlaufpose regeln... Denke das der Unterschied zur Feststellpose und 2 Meter zur Laufpose nicht so problematisch sind... Ach das Feedern werd ich mal mit meiner Forellenrute testen, bevor ich mir eine Feedertute zulege..
Danke


----------



## Ruhr Angler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

eine meiner meinung nach sehr gute Idee


----------



## kostjagarnix (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

an welchem Maar angelst du?


----------



## hollywoodkoch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> an welchem Maar angelst du?



Schalkenmehrener Maar....


----------



## kostjagarnix (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

 merci
einen Karpfen als Beifang auf die Feeder würde aber sicherlich auch Spass machen


----------



## Marrec83 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Ich finde hier die Diskussionsrunde ein wenig verwirrend:
Vorab: Ich bin eingefleischter Feederer und habe mir diese Woche eine Bolo gekauft, also anders rum als der Themenstarter es vor hat. Da ich keine Erfahrung im Stippen und Bolofischen habe, ziehe ich mir täglich Informationen aus dem Internet rein bis meine Freundin zicken macht. 
Dies nur zum Hintergurnd...

Ich habe aber bisher noch nicht gehört dass ich mit der Stippe oder Bolo im Mittelwasser fische. Genauso wenig mit der Feeder.
Beim Feedern habe ich doch ein volles Futterkorb, das sich schnellst möglich erst nach dem Aufschlag auf den Grund auflösen soll. Das Prinzip ist ähnlich wie beim stippen: Ich schmeiße mein LOCKMITTEL punktgenau auf meine Angelstelle. Dort löst sich auch das Futter am Grund auf. Ich glaube es heißt LOCKMITTEL, weil die Fische angelockt werden sollen. Warum soll ich also im Mittelwasser fischen, wenn das Zeug am Grund liegt ???
Entweder präsentiere ich doch meinen Köder direkt an der Futterstelle oder eben in der Futterspur (bei Strömung).
Ich bin auf 7m Wassertiefe, am Grund liegt mein Lochfutter. Und mein Köder dümpelt irgendwo im Mittelwasser rum... sorry kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren...

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Durch entsprechende Zutaten und den Grad der Durchfeuchtung kannst du dein Futter so einstellen, dass es bereits an der Oberfläche aufbricht und eine langsam sinkende, b.z.w. regelrecht stehende Futterwolke bildet.

Das es Fische gibt, die oberflächennah, oder im Freiwasser stehen, ist das auch nicht unsinnig. Nimm nur mal die Rotfeder...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Letztendlich ist die Feederangelei entstanden um auf größere Fische, weitere Entfernung und in stärkerer Strömung punktgenau zu fischen.
Ich mag beide Methoden, Feeder & Pose, und sie lassen sich auch gut kombinieren, wenn man mit mehreren Ruten fischt und Pose + Feederspitze einigermaßen in einer Blickrichtung positioniert.


----------



## Knispel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Andal hat da Recht. Das ist eben die "Hohe Kunst des Posenfischens" - nicht den Korb reinhauen und warten ....
Leider ist diese Art des Angeln etwas aus der Mode gekommen, man geht heute eben "Feedern" und nicht mehr Stippen, geschweige denn zum Corse - fishing.


----------



## GandRalf (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt das gerade Rotaugen den Köder auch oft beim absinken nehmen, je nach Futtermethode. Das geht beim Feedern auch nicht.



Das stimmt so auch wieder nicht.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr etliche Bisse während der Absinkphase des Korbes gehabt und auch die Plötzen gefangen.

Man sollte halt zusehen, dass die Rute möglichst schnell auf der Ablage und die Schnur nicht zu sehr im Bogen liegt.
Dann erkennt man auch sehr schön, am Erschlaffen der Schnur und damit verbundenem "Rückschlag" der Feederspitze, wann der Korb unten angekommen ist.


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Die Bolo mit der Feeder zu vergleichen, ist eh wie Porsche Carrera mit einem Hummer ins Rennen zu schmeissen. Alles hat eben seinen ganz speziellen Einsatzzweck.

Wenn man nach einer möglichst universellen Friedfischrute Ausschau hält, dann wird man an der klassischen Avon in 11' nicht vorbeikommen. Das ist zwar weder modern, noch modisch, aber immer noch ungeschlagen. Egal, ob als Posenrute, als konventionelle Grundrute, oder mit allen möglichen Einschraubspitzen, sie macht in jeder Situation die bella figura!

Sicher sind ihr ausgesuchte Match-, Feeder- und leichte Grundruten im Eintzelfall überlegen, aber dann schleppt man auch ständig ein Bündel an Ruten am Wasser mit sich herum. Dem standortreuen Ansitzer mag das ja Wurscht sein, aber es soll ja auch den nomadisierenden Angler geben, der gerne am Fluss entlangfischt und mit leichtem Gerödel den Petrus einen braven Mann sein lässt!


----------



## Ebiso (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Moin!

Da ich eingefleischter,Stipper bin und ich mit Kopfrute(Am Fluss natührlich.) an vereinsmeisterschaften mitmache kann ich nur sagen,das Posen Angeln im Fluss ist nicht stumpfes durchtreiben lassen,da gehört einiges mehr auf den Kasten  Im Fluss mit der *Kopfrute* zu angeln heißt,den Köder zu FÜHREN! nicht Stumpfes durchtreiben lassen mal,den Köder anhalten lassen durch die rute und mit der Pose mitgehen,mal stoppen/eintreiben lassen.Beim Feedern Angelt man ja auf einer punktgenauen Futterstelle,ist beim Stippen im See auch nicht anders da Lotet ihr aus und Wirf eure Futterbälle zur Stelle die ihr Beangeln wollt.  So zum Fluss nochmal beim Feedern gehört Punktgenaues zielen seines Futterplatzes,beim Stippen im Fluss muss man oberhalb anfüttern also nicht dort wo seine Pose steht durch die Strömung da der Futterball noch weiter treibt,passiert das ihr dort *NICHT* anfüttert wo ihr Ausgelotet habt das Futter wird dan irgendwo auflösen und ihr Fischt die ganze zeit und wundert euch warum ihr kaum Fische kriegt |uhoh:.
Man braucht ein Geschultes Auge um die bisse bei Starker Strömung/Gar Fluss zu sehen die sind meistens so Zaghaft :q

Ein Vorteil der Stippe sprich Kopfrute ihr angelt mit einer 13 oder noch länger 17 Meter Rute und ihr kommt z.b. Über steinpackungen damit oder Hindernisse oder kommt an die Unterwasserkante und ihr könnt zubehör teile z.B. Pole-Cup befestigen wo ihr z.b. Kleine Futterballen Geraüschlos an eure Futterstelle bringt das einwerfen eines Futterkorbes ist denoch ja sehr Laut dieses "Brums" Geraüsch.Und Ihr Angelt mit einem Gummi Oben dran was Fluchten eines Fisches abfängt,oder den Fisch zu ermüden im Drill.


*Zur Technik

*Das Handling der Feeder Rute ist einfacher als dies mit der Kopfrute da ihr bei der Kopfrute Abstecken müsst sprich rute abstecken bis zum Topkit und *dabei* noch die Rute auf Spannung halten beim Abstecken,sonst drohen auschlitzer und ihr verliert mehr Fisch.Beim Anschlagen wird die Rute senkrecht gehalten bzw. angeschlagen(ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.)Beim Feedern schlägt man ganz normal an und hält die Rute auf Spannung.
*Preis*

Das Anschaffen so einer Stange Kann Locker 2000€ oder mehr kosten (kommt auf Qualität an) inkl. zubehörteile,sitzkipe o.ä aber das Stippen ist eine Teure Anschaffung aber auch eine Schöne Anschaffung da ich das Feedern nicht sehr oft praktiziere kann ich das nicht beurteilen 



Lg,Ebiso


P.S.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie gerne *für sich* behalten ​


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

@ Ebiso . Ich kann die nur voll recht geben . Ich praktiziere beides . Ich gehe aber leider immer weiter vom Stippen mit der Pole ab , weil es ja doch eher ein sehr teures Angeln ist und ich angle liebe mit einer 6er oder7er vom Boot aus oder ich feedere eben. hier brauch ich wenigsten nicht so viel mitschleppen und fange auch ganz ordentlich. Wenn ich es mir noch so leisten könnte wie vor einigen Jahren dann würde ich auch wieder mit der pole verstärkt angeln.


----------



## grubenreiner (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Und was hat Das Fischen mit der Pole im Fluß jetzt mit Feedern vs. Bolo im See zu tun?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Posenfischen mMn einfach schöneres Angeln.



Hm, aber so eine zuckende Picker-, Feeder- oder Schwingspitze ist auch ein schöner Anblick ...


----------



## Hümpfi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

Ich Fange meine Fische im Mittelwasser gezielt mit der Feederrute. Ich verwende dazu Futterkörbe die ein bisschen größer als ein Fingerhütchen sind und max. 10 gr. Schwer sind. Das Futter wird sehr Trocken angemacht sodas es sich sofort nach dem Auftreffen des Korbes auf dem Wasser auflöst. So Ensteht eine schöne Wolke in die sich die Fische stellen. Während des Absinkens kommen dann die Bisse. Ist das nicht der Fall lass ich denn Korb maximal 2 minuten am Grund liegen, was oftmals mit einem großen Rotauge, Brassen oder Karpfen belohnt wird. Der Vereinssee in dem ich so Fische ist max. 3 Meter Tief und diese Methode Funzt dort echt Super. Vil wäre das ein kompromiss.

mfg


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern VS Bolo/Stippe*

@ Grubenreiner . hättest du dir mal den Text über mir angschaut dann wüsstes du was ich meine.
@ Hümfi . Interessant , werde ich bestimmt mal probieren.


----------

